# Police Officer Andrew Rameas



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Andrew Rameas



*Harker Heights Police Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Monday, December 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Motorcycle accident
*Date of Incident:* Monday, December 20, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Andrew Rameas was killed in a motorcycle accident while escorting a funeral procession through Killeen.

The procession was traveling on W. Stan Schlueter Loop when an SUV turned in front of Officer Rameas' motorcycle as he followed behind the procession. Officer Rameas was unable to avoid a collision and struck the passenger side of the vehicle.

He was flown to a nearby hospital where he succumbed to his injuries.

Agency Contact Information
Harker Heights Police Department
402 Indian Trail
Harker Heights, TX 76548

Phone: (254) 953-5400

_*Please contact the Harker Heights Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Officer Rameas.


----------

